# Marriott Grande Vista Studio 1/30-2/6/15  $399



## johnrsrq (Jan 1, 2015)

I have a studio bargain for anyone looking for an extra room checking in Friday January 30 to Friday February 6th.

I am able to have confirm directly in the renters name. 

$399 somewhat firm.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 9, 2015)

and it's still available!:whoopie:


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 12, 2015)

*It's in Orlando where it's warmer and by Mickey*



johnrsrq said:


> I have a studio bargain for anyone looking for an extra room checking in Friday January 30 to Friday February 6th.
> 
> I am able to have confirm directly in the renters name.
> 
> $399 somewhat firm.




an entire week for $399.  

still available. No takers?  going once  going twice  .....


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 15, 2015)

*Marriott want to know if your party will attend; studio 1/30 to 2/6 /15 extra room*



johnrsrq said:


> an entire week for $399.
> 
> still available. No takers?  going once  going twice  .....



going three times ....:ignore:


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 19, 2015)

johnrsrq said:


> I have a studio bargain for anyone looking for an extra room checking in Friday January 30 to Friday February 6th.
> 
> I am able to have confirm directly in the renters name.
> 
> $399 somewhat firm.




ok, if you want a warm place near Disney, studio unit , under $400 for the week, then snap this up. 

This ad will be pulled in two more days as otherwise I will use as my overnight business accommodation. It is a bargain if you can use.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jan 20, 2015)

*how do I delete the thread?*

The place is no longer offered for rent. How do I get rid of this thread? TIA


----------

